# New system to a new house



## Micro553 (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi

I live in Sweden and been just moving to a new house. I will get lawn and hedge in august.

I want a automatic irrigation system that
- Pop up for lawn
- Drip for hedge (total 100 meter)
- Drip for plats

I have made a test of water flow and it is 10 Liter in 20 sec.

Been looking at Rainbird and Rainmachine mini -8 as controller.

My main problem is what pop up shall I use? and where to put them. 
How many vales do I need and where to put them? 
I think I need vales that can control flow.

I made a map aswell.

Hope someone can give me some tips and advice.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think the best resource for this information is irrigationtutorials.com

The valves are determined by the number of zone. You want the lawn separate than the drips.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

There are specific guidelines you need to follow and research for calculating the number of valves/zones you need for your lawn. First it will start with your liters per min as well as your PSI (pounds per square inch) or likely measured as KSI or bars in your country. From that, you will then be able to get an accurate measure of what your system can support and how many zones you need for the pop up head you have chosen. Each zone gets its own valve.

As far as the pop up type, I would stick with the brands Rain Bird or Hunter. The Hunter MP Rotator and the Rain Bird R-Van rotary nozzles are known for their water saving abilities and overall efficiency. The rotor sprayers such as the Rainbird 5000 or 42SA are known for being a little less efficient, but with a much larger coverage area. It really depends on your needs and goals.

The key with any system is to have head to head coverage between your spray heads. I strongly agree with the poster above, irrigationtutorials.com is the best resource and can get you down the right path for sure. As far as head to head coverage, here is a map of one of the zones in my system where I do my best to get head to head coverage


----------

